
Police Tried to Unlock a Dead Man's Phone with His Finger - Jerry2
http://time.com/5249765/florida-police-unlock-dead-mans-phone/
======
noja
Isn't there a precedent against using someone's body against their will after
they die?

------
justinclift
Auto-play video + audio.

